# Automatic boot into KDE?



## werdigo49 (Apr 29, 2009)

This setup is FreeBSD 7.1 with KDE 3.5.10. I "rtfm"'d and learned how to set startx to run KDE, but would like an automated login and boot process so I can turn the power on, hit the boot button, go for a cup of coffee, and have myself logged in as user and the KDE screen showing when I get back.

There must be a simple way to do that (this is a private home setup so I don't see an automated login (as user) to be a security problem) but I did not see it in the Handbook.


----------



## Oxyd (Apr 30, 2009)

You just modify your /etc/ttys to start KDM automatically at boot.  Then, when you're in KDE, open Control Center, navigate to System Administration, Login Manager, and you should be able to set up auto-login on the Convenience tab.

This is for KDE 3 -- if you're running KDE 4, try looking around the System Settings thing -- something simillar should be there, too.


----------



## SeanC (Apr 30, 2009)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> Then, when you're in KDE, open Control Center, navigate to System Administration, Login Manager, and you should be able to set up auto-login on the Convenience tab.



This is unlikely to work on a default install. Switching to Administrator Mode will return an error.

Instead, root will have to modify the *kdmrc* file in*/usr/local/share/config/kdm* by removing the *#* in front of the *AutoLoginEnable=true* variable (at line 535), and set the user name to be automatically logged in by setting the *AutoLoginUser=fred* variable to his user name (at line 545).

Look around the *kdmrc* file for other useful tweaks. Make a copy of the original first.


----------

